# first measurement



## jean (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello, 
here's my first measurement, from 20 to 500 Hz of the Onken enclosure with Altec 416:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Best to use the standard axis that we use here of vertical axis = 45dB-105dB and horizontal = 15Hz to upper limit desired. 

Once you exceed 200Hz you can add some smoothing to better reveal the signal.

brucek


----------



## jean (Aug 31, 2009)

i followed your advice, here's the result, what do you think about it? IMO it's pretty good for a speaker without a sub. The crossover frequency is 600 Hz 12db oct.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks very good. Excellent low end extension....


----------



## jean (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, here's the measurement of my sound card.


----------

